# speedometer problems..



## darksidechaos (Aug 28, 2006)

ive read through alot of the problems people are having with there speedometers but mine seem diffrent...

let me start off by saying i have a 1990 nissan maxima. i bought it and the speedotmeter stopped working when driving it. someone said it was the speedometer sensor so i replaced that. it worked good for a few minutes then went back to 0 and didnt move. later on in the day i decided to take it out for a spin and it was working fine at first but yet again died in a few minutes. there are no lights on the dash that are on that shouldnt be... what could be the problem if its not the speed sensor


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

You may have a bad instrument cluster....


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

or both.
one can take out the other


----------

